
Machine Learning Projects for Mobile Applications - netgate
https://itbook.store/books/9781788994590
======
masonic
Every submit for this site is just a daily ad for Amazon affiliate linked
books (tag=itbook.store-20). A new ad is submitted every day, like clockwork.

There is no "store". Even the descriptions are ripped from Amazon's pages.

